# 4-15 [Stormy Skies & Bulls on Flies]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report: *
Josh, Andrew, Selina & I hit the water on Wednesday night around 10, ready to get rained on, & also to face the horrible bite that usually comes hand in hand with a neap tide. Fortunately the fish cooperated for us, & so did the weather. The bite was a bit tougher for me because the fish were holding deeper than they have been lately. Getting a fly into the bite zone in front of a cruising redfish wasn't easy, but I made it happen a few times, put two good fish in the boat, & had an absolute blast doing it! 

*Tally for the Night:* 30.5'' redfish & a 34.25'' redfish

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

A few more photos.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hate I couldn't load CREEPIN' up and creep w/ ya'll brother! another night, another night! Like the BW pic w/ color reel!!!! Cool deal!!!!


----------



## reelteacher (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice Fish! Great shot under the bridge!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's the clouser I was throwing for these two fish.


----------

